# Strange Survey Popup from here???



## GrillingFool (Dec 8, 2009)

Twice now, when I have left discusscooking.com, a popup survey has appeared.
I haven't taken it or even looked at it, but I did notice in the popup
window URL that it is somehow associated with this place.

What is it? What is the survey about? Is it sponsored by here?

Sorry if this is out of line.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

Not a clue GF. I will pass this info on. Please do NOT click on the survey. It is NOT from us.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 8, 2009)

If I see it again I will capture the URL for you.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. We're checking to see if it is an intentional ad or malicious.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah - I've gotten it a few times over the past 3-4 days, too. I started to take it but after the 3rd or 4th question I realized it had nothing to do with DC so I closed it.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe this is being served from one of our ad network partners.  I have emails out to them and will get back to you once I can confirm this.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 10, 2009)

I got confirmation for the ad network that the survey is a brand awareness campaign by Centrum who is sponsoring our community this month (thus all the Centrum ads).  I have asked them to not show the survey request as often.  If you take the survey it should go away for good.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 10, 2009)

Ask them to put some sort of information about WHAT THE SURVEY IS on the front page. I love surveys, but won't take ones blindly.
Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## Andy R (Dec 10, 2009)

GrillingFood, that's an excellent idea and I will pass it on.


----------

